# quick and dirty 2 car de-uglification



## mustanggarage (Jun 22, 2015)

I am going to do some work on my wifes garage.  this garage is our "attached" 2 car garage, where my wife parks her car and my daughter parks the jeep.

this garage was essentially added on to the side of the house.  it was not designed into the structure but it is attached now.

when we bought the place the prior owner had stuck some osb up all around the inside, nailed right over the 5/8 drywall.  He did not bother to pull the switch boxes out or the plug ins either, so no switch plate covers could be installed.  all the switches were recessed at least 1/2 an inch.  Three old 4 foot fluorescent light fixtures were hanging on the ceiling but were not wired up, the ceiling was old drywall, textured but not taped, held up with nails and it was falling down.  storage was an odd shaped shelf, and when I was working on the 67 recently before the efi installation the battery went dead and it would not start.  I jump started it, and either I or my wife left it in gear and it started and rolled back into the garage door.  a low speed crash, did not scratch the car, but bent the door and the track. 


so anyway for a lot of reasons this garage is not an area we like people to see.  so I decided to do some work on it.  now this is not going to be a grand project like the kitchen.  just as the title of the thread says a quick de-uglification.  just trying to make it look a bit less ugly.

so in order to get some motivation I am starting this thread.  so here is what I am starting with.




















I initially had talked to a contractor about pulling all the osb down and putting up new insulation and new drywall.  that was going to cost way too much and so I decided to "lower my expectations" lol.  

my new goals


1.  paint the osb.  I saw a garage on another forum where they used the osb and painted it, and it looked surprisingly good.  I decided to make it a strength.  the osb is less likely to be damaged by errant garden tools or careless car doors  so it will stay and I will just try to make it look better.

2.  fix the switches and plugs.  that has bothered me more than anything else.  it looks so tacky.

3.  replace the ceiling with some laminated board that will not fall down as easily.  there is 5/8 drywall between the attic or the garage and the house so I don't need to put up drywall on the ceiling.  I just need something to hold up the insulation and not fall down.


4.  check the insulation if it is not too damaged I will keep it to reduce cost, but put up some vapor barrier.

5.  I am looking into getting some type of slat wall for some adjustable hanging options and some cabinetry to provide some storage.  

so lets see how things go from here.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 22, 2015)

I never park in this garage, and rarely spend any time there so it was not really a priority for me until that big chunk of drywall fell off the ceiling onto my daughters 67 mustang.  thankfully no serious damage was done, but if it had fallen on my wife's car I would be walking funny because a large piece of my backside would be missing.  anyway I need some motivation to get this done, or at least started so I will post this up here and see what I can get accomplished.  I have next weekend off and I am working on it some this weekend.  I will post up more progress pictures when they are available


----------



## havasu (Jun 22, 2015)

Good. we like pics!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2015)

well I am afraid this is not going to be as quick as I had hoped.  Between work getting called in at all hours of the day and night and the weather, it has been so hot and humid here lately I just have not been able to get much done yet.  but here are a few more pictures.

I started by removing the garage door.  I had to buy these tools to release the spring tension on the door.





then we pulled the drywall off the ceiling and checked the insullation.  it did not seem to be to bad so I stapled it back into place where it was falling down.





got the girls out helping too.




then I put up a vapor barrier




then laurel and sarah primered the walls.





sarah's boyfriend Harison helped me start hanging the ceiling sheeting.





then Laurel and Sarah started painting the walls a medium grey









my other daughter Lauren helped me hang the rest of the ceiling sheeting.





we got all the ceiling sheets up and I returned the drywall jack to the lumber yard.  then I got called to work and I was up most all night.  I probably won't get much more done till this coming weekend.  I want to get the new garage door up though because it is supposed to rain like crazy the rest of the week.

I also finished and framed the windows.


----------



## Barrie (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, what's the plan for the floor?


http://www.racedeck.com/


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2015)

Barrie said:


> Looking good.



long way to go lol.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, what's the plan for the floor?
> 
> 
> http://www.racedeck.com/



my daughter wants epoxy, I think that would be cool, but wife thinks it is a waste of money since we live on a dirt road and it gets coated in tons of dirt, snow, mud etc.  so we probably will just sweep the floor and call it good enough.    but we will just have to wait and see on that account.  my daughter usually gets what she wants lol.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 24, 2015)

we received a bunch of stuff from brown santa.  not everything yet.  my 2 large stand alone cabinets were damaged in transit so they were not delivered. I kept waiting for them to show up but they did not so I called yesterday to home depot where i ordered them and got the news about the damaged shipment.  I was understandably peeved because what they said they did was to just refund the cost of the order, and"someone was supposed to contact you about this"  well no one did.  anyway it turned out to be not a big problem.  I got these cabinets on a good fathers day sale, they were normally 299.00 each but I got them on sale for 209.00  when I went to re order them they said they were going to give me a discount because of the damage and inconvenience but when they told me the cost they were discounting 19 percent from the usual price.  I said hey wait a minute they were 209 when I bought them.  so after a little time on hold they sold them to me for 188 a piece plus free shipping.  so they won't be here until the 9th of july but I won't be ready for them until then anyway so not a problem.  

anyway this is some of what I bought.  some gladiator cabinets and gear wall to improve organization.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 24, 2015)

last night I finished putting the base trim around the top of the wall, I don't have any finished pictures but here are a couple in process pictures.









then since it was supposed to rain like crazy last night, and it did, we decided to start installing the garage door.  right now it is just sitting in the doorway with the 3 inch nails holding it there.  the track will be installed tonight if I get some time.  at least the vertical track to hold the door steady.  I still need to put the battens up on the ceiling so I would like to keep the horizontal track out of the way a bit longer.

wifey will hopefully finish painting the grey today and hopefully she will have decided what color to paint the trim and get that started to.  I have to rewire  a couple plugs and once I get all that done I can start hanging the gear wall and the cabinets.


----------



## Barrie (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking better every post.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 26, 2015)

no pictures tonight, but I finished the garage door install so it opens and closes again which will allow some ventilation again.  but it is raining again now.  Laurel painted the trim around the windows and the attic opening.  that stupid garage door took me most of the night to get the rails up and square and get the spring installed.  the instructions are pretty cryptic in places.  but anyway a couple steps forward.  tomorrow I can install the opener and once the lumber yard gets some more lattice in on monday I can finish the ceiling.  hopefully i can start hanging some cabinets and gearwall this weekend.  I have to help my Dad move out of his apt this weekend.  they are remodeling his apt so he has to go stay at the super 8 for a couple weeks.  they are putting him up and paying a per diem so it won't be too bad, and i have already been informed that since tomorrow is my first night off call in 3 weeks I am going to be taking my wife out for dinner out of town.  so I may not get as much done this weekend as I had hoped. oh well.  it will get done eventually


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 28, 2015)

ok.  garage door is installed and working.  the base trim is up around the ceiling.  I ran out of lattice.  the wiring is fixed.  the lights and plugs are all working and covered with switch plate covers.  and I started hanging some gear wall and cabinets.





here are a couple assembled gladiator cabinets.  the new garage door had some dents in it, but I decided I didn't want to deal with trying to return it, so I just put it up.  it looks fine from outside.






[URL=http://s972.photobucket.com/user/mustangmccance/media/laurels%20garage%20project/EB1CA389-4EF5-4FFB-A04B-26FE957222FA_zps49fifmgu.jpg.html]
	





I started putting the gear wall up on the north wall and Laurel painted the door trim today as well.  tomorrow I will finish the north wall hopefully and then decide what to do with what is left over.

the two large cabinets are not going to get here until the 8th or so.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 28, 2015)

I got a bit more done, but I did not get as much done as I wanted.  I went to help Dad move to the hotel for a couple weeks while they remodel his apartment.  and when I got back I worked for a little while but My wife was exhausted so we called it a day.  so I just cleaned up the garage a bit and quit for the night.  here are some pictures.

I got the garage door opener hooked up and it is working properly.  





then I started hanging some gearwall along the north wall.  I still plan to put 2 more rows up on that wall.  





I plan to put some up along this wall soon as well. only 3 feet at the level of the windows.





basically just continuing the line down that side of the garage like I started up in the corner.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 28, 2015)

I hope I will get the rest of the gear wall up this week, but my daughters birthday is thursday and we will be doing a lot of family things this week so progress may slow a bit.  I want to be done with it by the time the big cabinets get here on the 8th though.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 29, 2015)

I finished the lattice on the ceiling today, and I finished hanging the gearwall on the north wall.  I also used foam sealer to seal up some cracks and adjusted the sealing trim on the garage door to get a better seal.  

here are a few more pictures.  I ran out of screws so I will start on the south wall tomorrow.











when I originally planned this I had planned to cover that whole north wall floor to ceiling with the Gear wall and not put any on the south wall because that wall is much closer to the parked vehicles.  however once I saw how the walls looked with the grey paint and the white ceiling I really liked the contrast so I decided to just put it up the way I did and run the rest of it down the south wall so I can hang stuff if I want, and because it will keep sarah from chipping the paint with the jeep door lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great! I like those walls.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 2, 2015)

I like it!!!!!


----------



## havasu (Jul 2, 2015)

Those gear walls are pretty pricy, aren't they?


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 2, 2015)

yeah it is a bit pricey  they are normally 104.00 for a 2 pack of 1 foot by 8 foot sections.  I got them on a 30 percent off fathers day sale, so about 75 dollars a piece.  I bought 16 packs of them, it looks like I may have a couple extra that I can either use in my garage or take back to homedepot for refund.  but yeah when I added it all up I saved about a 1000 dollars by buying stuff on sale or at different places to get the best price.  overall this makeover cost about 2000.00  but that less than half what the contractor was going to charge to tear out the old stuff and put up  new drywall.  and this should be a lot more durable and functional than new drywall.  btw that also includes the cabinets.

and I just got my new big cabinets last night.  I assembled and hung the first one.  they are bigger than I thought were.  anyway I will get some more pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 6, 2015)

here are a few more pictures of what little I got done over the weekend.


















after that last pic I took my table saw and a few other tools back to my garage.  I still need to put my other big cabinet together, but this is what the top panel looked like when I opened the box.




for over 200.00 for these things I decided rather than fixing it, I wanted a new one.  it should be shipped out soon.  I am also going to put up a bit more gear wall up around the back door.  the wife is really liking it and I have 3 pieces left.  so might as well.  anyway.  Laurel is no longer ashamed of her garage.  it is coming along nicely.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 6, 2015)

Turning out really, really nice! Good Job MG.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 7, 2015)

Garage looks great!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 13, 2015)

I have pretty much finished the remodel now.  anyway, I put up the last of the gear wall I plan to put up.  I still have 2 8 foot long pieces left that I will try to return to home depot.  but anyway.  I also finished putting the last cabinet together.  I still have one of the shelves to put together but laurel does not know where she wants it yet.  anyway we have a lot better storage, it looks way better and laurel likes it much better.  also the ceiling is held up much better so it is much less likely to fall on the cars.  here are a few more pictures.

























I still need to trim and paint the foam sealer and put the mop board along the north wall.  but anyway it is basically done now.


----------



## havasu (Jul 14, 2015)

Why are the two inner wall cabinets lower than the outer cabinets? It is really messing with my OCD!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 14, 2015)

my wife likes them that way lol.  I personally agree.  but it is her garage so I just did what she wanted when it came to that.  she initially wanted to put the two big cabinets at different heights too, so she could fit the rubbermaid container under the one and still reach the top shelf easier on the other, but I talked her out of that.  but basically she liked it that way, end of excuse.


----------



## havasu (Jul 14, 2015)

Yep...."Happy Wife = Happy Life"


----------



## johntempleman (Jul 16, 2016)

Superb transformation I really like the color combination of the walls.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 16, 2016)

johntempleman said:


> Superb transformation I really like the color combination of the walls.



thanks.  hard to believe it was only a year ago.  anyway it has held up very well so far.  we have bought some more hooks etc.  and a wall mounted vacuum so it has been a successful remodel.


----------

